# I wish he had come / I wish he would come



## vatrahos

bu cümleler Türkçe'de nasıl denir? Bu tahminim:


I wish he *had* come: "*keşke* gels*eydi*"

I wish he *would* come: "gelme*sini* ist*erdim*" veya "ist*erdim* ki gel*eydi*"


other examples:

-I wish you had told me sooner:
keşke bana daha erken deseydin

-I wish you had given him a present: 
keşke hediye ona verseydin

-I wish you would give him a present: 
[senin] hediye ona vermeni isterdim
veya
isterdim ki ona hediye vereydin

-I wish my dad told me "I love you" more often: 
babamın bana "seni seviyorum" daha sık sık demesini isterdim
veya
isterdim ki babam bana "seni seviyorum" daha sık sık diyeydi

-I wish I were better at Turkish:
keşke Türkçe'de daha iyi olsaydım

-I wish I were taller:
keşke daha uzun boylu olsaydım

-I wish you were there:
keşke orada olsaydın

-I wish you had been there:
(the same?)


düzeltmeleriniz için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## princess_of_ist

Hi,
These translations are correct:

I wish he had come: "Keşke gelseydi"

I wish he would come: "Gelmesini isterdim / isterim" or *Keşke gelse.*

"İsterdim ki geleydi" is not used so much in daily speech. And I don't hear people use "İstek kipi" with (verb +-e) f.e: "Geleydi, diyeydi,gideydi." etc " 

As for the other examples,

-I wish you had told me sooner:
Keşke bana daha erken *(önceden)* deseydin *(söyleseydin)* - CORRECT

I wish you had given him a present: 
keşke hediye*yi *ona verseydin -CORRECT

-I wish you would give him a present: 
[senin] hediye*yi* ona vermeni isterdim -CORRECT
veya
isterdim ki ona hediye vereydin (this one is grammatically correct but not used so much at least in daily speech of İstanbul Turkish.)

-I wish my dad told me "I love you" more often: 

Babamın bana "seni seviyorum" *(diye)* daha sık sık demesini isterdim. 
But I would say:
"Babamın bana daha sık seni seviyorum demesini isterdim."

İsterdim ki babam bana "seni seviyorum"*(diye)* daha sık sık diyeydi. ( I wouldn't say this one in daily speech but it sounds so literal 

-I wish I were better at Turkish:
keşke Türkçe'de daha iyi olsaydım -CORRECT or (Keşke Türkçe'm daha iyi olsaydı)

I wish I were taller:
keşke daha uzun boylu olsaydım. CORRECT

I wish you were there:
keşke orada olsaydın -CORRECT

I wish you had been there:
Keşke orada olsaydın or Keşke orada olmuş olsaydın.


----------



## vatrahos

yardımın için çok teşekkür ederim! 

<I wish you were there> demek için, <_olsan_> mı kullanabiliyoruz? ("keşke orada olsan").

Bir de:

_But I would say:
 "Babamın bana daha sık seni seviyorum demesini isterdim."_

bunun gibi her cümlenin sözdizimi bu sırayı *[subject ... indirect object ... adverb ... direct object ... verb] *alıyor mu? (biz bir söze tabii vurgu yapmak istemedikçe)


My friend gave him the keys yesterday = 

(1) arkadaşım (2) ona (3) dün (4) anahtarları (5) vermiş


yardım ve düzeltmelerin için çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Rallino

vatrahos said:


> yardımın için çok teşekkür ederim!
> 
> <I wish you were there> demek için, <_olsan_> mı kullanabiliyor *mu*yuz? ("keşke orada olsan").
> 
> *Yes it is possible. *
> 
> 
> Bir de:
> 
> _But I would say:
> "Babamın bana daha sık seni seviyorum demesini isterdim."_
> 
> bunun gibi her cümlenin sözdizimi bu sırayı *[subject ... indirect object ... adverb ... direct object ... verb] *alıyor mu? (biz bir söze tabii vurgu yapmak istemedikçe).
> 
> 
> My friend gave him the keys yesterday =
> 
> (1) arkadaşım (2) ona (3) dün (4) anahtarları (5) vermiş



I don't know if there is such a rule, but the sentence above is correct. You can put the adverbs of time to the beginning too. The indirect object and the direct object can change their places, but whichever comes later is stressed.

Dün, arkadaşım ona anahtarları vermiş.

Adverb, subject + indirect obj. + direct obj. + verb.

Direct object is stressed.

Dün, arkadaşım ona ANAHTARLARI vermiş, arabayı değil.
Yesterday, my friend gave him the keys, not the car.

Let's change the places:

Dün, arkadaşım anahtarları ONA vermiş.

Here, the indirect object is the latter one, thus it's the one that is stressed.

Dün, arkadaşım anahtarları ONA vermiş, bana değil.

Yesterday, it's HIM, and not ME, whom my friend gave the keys to.


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> bu cümleler Türkçe'de nasıl denir? Bu tahminim:
> 
> 
> I wish he *had* come: "*keşke* gels*eydi*"
> 
> I wish he *would* come: "gelme*sini* ist*erdim*" veya "ist*erdim* ki gel*eydi*"


*
The difference between unreal past and wish in Turkish:

I wish he had come - Keşke gelseydi

I wish he would come - Keşke gelse*


----------



## BlackStorm09

princess_of_ist said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I wish you had given him a present:
> keşke hediye*yi *ona verseydin -CORRECT
> 
> -I wish you would give him a present:
> [senin] hediye*yi* ona vermeni isterdim -CORRECT
> veya
> isterdim ki ona hediye vereydin (this one is grammatically correct but not used so much at least in daily speech of İstanbul Turkish.)



"I wish you had given him a present: 
keşke hediye*yi *ona verseydin -CORRECT" buna pek katılmıyorum.

"keşke ona bir hediye verseydin/alsaydın" bence doğrusu bu.

keşke hediyeyi ona verseydin. I wish you had given him *the *present. Bu cümleden şu anlamı çıkarıyorum: Bir hediye alınmış ama hediyeyi ona vermemişin ve/veya vermek istememişsin. Ben de keşke hediyeyi ona verseydin diyorum.

I wish you would give him a present:
Keşke ona bir hediye alsan/versen.


----------



## KyLé90

vatrahos said:


> bu cümleler Türkçe'de nasıl denir? Bu tahminim:
> 
> 
> I wish he *had* come: "*keşke* gels*eydi*"
> 
> *Keske (o) gelmis olsaydi.*
> 
> 
> I wish he *would* come: "gelme*sini* ist*erdim*" veya "ist*erdim* ki gel*eydi*"
> 
> *Keske (o) gelseydi.*
> 
> 
> other examples:
> 
> -I wish you had told me sooner:
> keşke bana daha erken deseydin
> 
> *Keske bana daha onceden soylemis olsaydin.*
> 
> -I wish you had given him a present:
> keşke hediye ona verseydin
> 
> *Keske ona hediyeyi vermis olsaydin.*
> 
> -I wish you would give him a present:
> [senin] hediye ona vermeni isterdim veya isterdim ki ona hediye vereydin
> 
> *Keske ona bi' hediye verseydin.*
> 
> 
> -I wish my dad told me "I love you" more often:
> babamın bana "seni seviyorum" daha sık sık demesini isterdim veya isterdim ki babam bana "seni seviyorum" daha sık sık diyeydi
> 
> *Keske babam bana daha cok seni seviyorum soyleseydi.*
> 
> -I wish I were better at Turkish:
> keşke Türkçe'de daha iyi olsaydım
> 
> *Keske Turkcede daha iyi olsaydim.*
> 
> 
> -I wish I were taller:
> keşke daha uzun boylu olsaydım
> 
> *Keske daha uzun olsaydim.*
> 
> -I wish you were there:
> keşke orada olsaydın
> 
> *Keske orda olsaydin.*
> 
> -I wish you had been there:
> (the same?)
> 
> *Keske orda olmus olsaydin.*
> 
> 
> düzeltmeleriniz için teşekkür ederim!


 
........


----------

